# My Paracord Leatherman Sheath



## oufan24 (Jan 3, 2013)

Good job, looks good!


----------



## kirk007 (Feb 18, 2007)

Where are the instructions if I want to make one of these awesome sheaths? Great job!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

On Instructables.com search paracord pouch.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

It works pretty well after using it for 3 hours.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Cool!


----------

